# Great!!



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

So,my brother,and his friend was playing on the Wii,while I was on here.My brother turned to radio on and we heard a warning for a sever storm and a tornado waring in a country near are' s.There are going to be quarter inch hail and it will be dangerous with flying stuff from homes for humans and animals.I hate storms so much.There was just another one.
PLEASE BE SAFE PEOPLE IN CENTRAL IL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:worried::worried::worried:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Be safe. Sounds like the storm headed for Ohio.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

There is a tornado that has been spotted.At my place it's getting darker.ray:ray:ray:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Tornado on the ground for people in Illinois.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Tornado Waring at my place!!Please God Save me,my. Friends,family and my animals.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Best wishes to you and your animals! Don't worry- I bet nothing bad will happen!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks,Moors,I just afraid of storms though.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is everyone ! Please let us know you guys are ok !
Im praying for all of you in the path of these storms


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

cowgirlboergoats said:


> So,my brother,and his friend was playing on the Wii,while I was on here.My brother turned to radio on and we heard a warning for a sever storm and a tornado waring in a country near are' s.There are going to be quarter inch hail and it will be dangerous with flying stuff from homes for humans and animals.I hate storms so much.There was just another one.
> PLEASE BE SAFE PEOPLE IN CENTRAL IL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:worried::worried::worried:


And in Northern Indiana! Tornadoes hitting hard there! They said they haven't seen anything this since Henryville, if anyone remembers that.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh no !!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Stay safe You guys!! :hug:


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry,The power just came back on.It went out around 1:45 and just came on at 5:23!Anyway,I hope that every one is safe if they being hit by the storms today.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone hear from the poster on here from Pekin, IN.? (I can't recall her name). I have friends there and I guess they had a bad tornado there this afternoon.
I hope no one got hurt! I tried my friends, but their phone (land line) is out!


----------

